# Youth Season Doe



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

My 9 y.o. boy shot this doe on Saturday in Holmes County, Ohio on Saturday around 4 pm. He was using a CVA wolf muzzleloader and the shot was around 50 yds. Video of hunt to follow.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

congrats to you and your son, looking forward to the video!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Congrats to your little man. Bet he was pumped up.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to the youngster. Always great to see kids with deer down!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you! Can't wait to check out your video.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats to all.


----------



## deerhunter83 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats... Nice looking deer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tell the little man great job. where the video??


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Just got done uploading the Video of my son's hunt. Check it out in the Photos/Videos section. JONZUN


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

neat video,your son did a good job,cograts.....


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hop he had fun time


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hope he had fun time


----------

